# Fools with a LUXURY SPORT MC or CUTTY with a euro clip think $



## 4061chevy (Mar 14, 2012)

WHAT IS UP WITH SELLING LUXURY SPORT MC OR 88OR 87 CUTTYS TALKING BOUT DEY WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 WERE THE FUK DEY GET THIS NUMBERS FROM I DONT CARE HOW CLEAN THE CAR IS I THINK 5,000 IS THE MAX AND IT BETTER BE SUPER CLEAN AND I DONT MEAN CARS WIT SWITCHES AND CANDY PAINT IM TALKING BOUT STOCK CARS JUST CUZZZZZZZZ THEIR CLEAN RIDES AGAIN STOCK AND ASKING 10,000 TO 12,000 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IT WOULD BE FUNNY IF THEY WERE JOCKING BUT DEY AINT THIS FOOLS ARE SERIUOS.......:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.......:twak: WAKE UP FOOOLIOS IN LALA LAND


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

1.) WHY ARE YOU YELLING!!!!!

2.) What language is this?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

NFA Fabrication said:


> 1.) WHY ARE YOU YELLING!!!!!
> 
> 2.) What language is this?


This is L.I.L... I dont think it matters if you type in UPPER or LOWER case senteces... As long as you make sense! QUE NO !?!?!? :dunno:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

G bodies were 13-17k new in the 80s sooooo...you really getting a steal for the above prices. 















Bahahahaa


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyee cause them cars have 06 frame swaps, Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

rivman said:


> G bodies were 13-17k new in the 80s sooooo...you really getting a steal for the above prices.


I haven't really looked at the prices of G-Bodies lately, but Cavaliers were $12K new 10 years ago, and are now littering Cl for $1500-$2K (Random example). The average 80's car selling in the $15K range new in the 80's is now on CL for $500. In my area, clean G-Body's are still in the $5K range for a beautiful rig! Any ad links to these $10-$12K cars? Curious what people are asking for these and why? I think specific ads would bring clarity to this thread.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I haven't really looked at the prices of G-Bodies lately, but Cavaliers were $12K new 10 years ago, and are now littering Cl for $1500-$2K (Random example). The average 80's car selling in the $15K range new in the 80's is now on CL for $500. In my area, clean G-Body's are still in the $5K range for a beautiful rig! Any ad links to these $10-$12K cars? Curious what people are asking for these and why? I think specific ads would bring clarity to this thread.


:yes:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee cause them cars have 06 frame swaps, Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!


Orale!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

NFA Fabrication said:


> 1.) WHY ARE YOU YELLING!!!!!
> 
> 2.) What language is this?


is call pendejolifa


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

gbodys king son skys the limit on what you can do with one. as for the price tag just get what you can afford. 500 bucket is just as good as 40,000 mile og ride. every case is diffrent. bottom line a huge price tag sucks but its better than not finding one for sale. 


i want to see a 85 cutlass front end on a 85 monte carlo


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

rivman said:


> G bodies were 13-17k new in the 80s sooooo...you really getting a steal for the above prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people will never understand how rare some G-Bodys are & by the time they figure it out it will be too late. Its just the way things will always be this story will never end in 50's riders>>> 60's riders>>> 70's riders all went threw the same BS now its our turn.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I haven't really looked at the prices of G-Bodies lately, but *Cavaliers *were $12K new 10 years ago, and are now littering Cl for $1500-$2K (Random example). The average 80's car selling in the $15K range new in the 80's is now on CL for $500. In my area, clean G-Body's are still in the $5K range for a beautiful rig! Any ad links to these $10-$12K cars? Curious what people are asking for these and why? I think specific ads would bring clarity to this thread.


Let me see if I got this right are you trying to compare a FWD Chevy Cavalier to a Euro Clipped G-Body??:dunno:


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

SHIT I JUS SOLD MY 1987 CUTTY WITH EURO BAD ASS CUSTOM PAINT, JUICE, REINFORCEMENTZ, POWDER COATED RIMS, ALL DONE UP EXTERIOR AND MOTOR WISE, HAD STOCK CLEAN INTERIOR FOR $7500.....SOME FOOLS THINK THEY HAVE A ROLLS ROYCE...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

15,000


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

4061chevy said:


> WHAT IS UP WITH SELLING LUXURY SPORT MC OR 88OR 87 CUTTYS TALKING BOUT DEY WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 WERE THE FUK DEY GET THIS NUMBERS FROM I DONT CARE HOW CLEAN THE CAR IS I THINK *5,000 *IS THE MAX AND IT BETTER BE SUPER CLEAN AND I DONT MEAN CARS WIT SWITCHES AND CANDY PAINT IM TALKING BOUT STOCK CARS JUST CUZZZZZZZZ THEIR CLEAN RIDES AGAIN STOCK AND ASKING 10,000 TO 12,000 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IT WOULD BE FUNNY IF THEY WERE JOCKING BUT DEY AINT THIS FOOLS ARE SERIUOS.......:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.......:twak: WAKE UP FOOOLIOS IN LALA LAND


Clean stock ones book for that and sell for that. :buttkick:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

ESEDICE505 said:


> SHIT I JUS SOLD MY 1987 CUTTY WITH EURO BAD ASS CUSTOM PAINT, JUICE, REINFORCEMENTZ, POWDER COATED RIMS, ALL DONE UP EXTERIOR AND MOTOR WISE, HAD STOCK CLEAN INTERIOR FOR $7500.....SOME FOOLS THINK THEY HAVE A ROLLS ROYCE...
> View attachment 503105


The ride is clean but once you cut them for hydraulics it kills the resale value Were talking bout *100% Bone Stock *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> 15,000


:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Any one got a G-Body just like this ForSale for $5,000 come talk to me ASAP




*


----------



## 4061chevy (Mar 14, 2012)

LET ME EXPLAIN IM TALKING ABOUT A 87 OR 88 LUXURY SPORT MONTECARLO NOT A SS AND LIKE I SAID STOCK OR A 88 OR 87 CUTTY THOSE CARS CAME WITH THE ORIGINAL EURO FRONT THIS GUYS WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 G"S COME ON WHO EVER PAYS THAT IS A FOOL I AINT TALKING ABOUT A GRAND NATIONAL ILL PAY 20 TO 25 G'S FOR THAT EVEN SOME SS MONTE CARLOS GO FOR LESS THAN 12 G'S THATS WHAT I MEAN I NO THESE CARS ARE GETTIN HARD TO FIND IN CLEAN CONDITION BUT THEIR NOT WORTH NO 12 G'S


----------



## HotCheetohs (Jun 27, 2012)

i agree with u bro ,those people are in lala land and anybody that agrees with them


4061chevy said:


> WHAT IS UP WITH SELLING LUXURY SPORT MC OR 88OR 87 CUTTYS TALKING BOUT DEY WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 WERE THE FUK DEY GET THIS NUMBERS FROM I DONT CARE HOW CLEAN THE CAR IS I THINK 5,000 IS THE MAX AND IT BETTER BE SUPER CLEAN AND I DONT MEAN CARS WIT SWITCHES AND CANDY PAINT IM TALKING BOUT STOCK CARS JUST CUZZZZZZZZ THEIR CLEAN RIDES AGAIN STOCK AND ASKING 10,000 TO 12,000 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IT WOULD BE FUNNY IF THEY WERE JOCKING BUT DEY AINT THIS FOOLS ARE SERIUOS.......:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.......:twak: WAKE UP FOOOLIOS IN LALA LAND


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> 15,000


turbo buicks are an a exemption to the rule


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

4061chevy said:


> LET ME EXPLAIN *IM TALKING ABOUT A 87 OR 88 LUXURY SPORT MONTECARLO* NOT A SS AND LIKE I SAID STOCK OR A 88 OR 87 CUTTY THOSE CARS CAME WITH THE ORIGINAL EURO FRONT THIS GUYS WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 G"S COME ON WHO EVER PAYS THAT IS A FOOL I AINT TALKING ABOUT A GRAND NATIONAL ILL PAY 20 TO 25 G'S FOR THAT EVEN SOME SS MONTE CARLOS GO FOR LESS THAN 12 G'S THATS WHAT I MEAN I NO THESE CARS ARE GETTIN HARD TO FIND IN CLEAN CONDITION BUT THEIR NOT WORTH NO 12 G'S


Ok I see what your saying but good luck trying to find someone to part wit a clean bone stock LS for $5K or under

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...4228929?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4ab92bb3c1


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I was wrong, I think I have found you one*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987...0921717?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ebf79bb75


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Let me see if I got this right are you trying to compare a FWD Chevy Cavalier to a Euro Clipped G-Body??:dunno:


Not even close to what I was saying. It was to point out that what any car sold for new has next to nothing to do with it's current value.


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

why hate on what some fools are willing to pay? its clear you will not so leave it at that and move on :drama: kinda like the le cabriolet value subject.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *I was wrong, I think I have found you one*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1987...0921717?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ebf79bb75


:wow::inout:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

JustPosting said:


> why hate on what some fools are willing to pay? its clear you will not so leave it at that and move on :drama: kinda like the le cabriolet value subject.


X2. Or 98% of the housing market. Value changes, product is the same. Supply/demand/inflation. Just how it is.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

JustPosting said:


> why hate on what some fools are willing to pay? its clear you will not so leave it at that and move on :drama: kinda like the le cabriolet value subject.


*X3







*


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

I never have seen a stock cutty or mc for them prices its not even a thought to put a price that high on one...did you seen or personally know some one that tryin to sell one for that or are you just throwin bs numbers that we all know no one would jump on...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> turbo Buick & 83/84 Hurst/Olds are an a exemption to the rule


fixt 



























Only 3,000 ever made for each year. 83 & 84
Usually go for 15k & up.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to mention slow as shit


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> you forgot to mention slow as shit


True but still it's considered a modern day collectors car. I think Jay Leno paid close to 25k for both of his 83 & 84 H/O just because they were all numbers matching and because he's filthy rich.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ls montes were made between 86-88,parts for that year are not interchangeable with ss or cl,only a couple which dont really make or break the year of the car. so if parts are expensive for them what makes you think the car itself would be cheap..maybe when you grew up as a youngsta you saw plenty of g-bodies around running or not for cheap as low as 100 bucks back in that time/era ....we all went through it from east to west.........since your a 90s baby aka jit thats all you know about them...''theyre cheap'' well i got news for you build one and im talking about show quality not a driver and see what/how much you spend on just trim parts then ask yourself that same ol question...why theyre so expensive....



and blame me and people like me who dont give 3 fucks about what it costs if i need it im buying it simple as that....i just paid 400 for a pair of NOS oldstock Ls door trims 2 pieces only,the whole set goes for 100-250 and thats 10 pieces....back then i coulda bought the whole car...thats why theres so many regals and non euro g-bodies out there for people like you with your limited resources


my Ls is one owner my pops paid 18k for it at collection chevrolet in miami...Ls baby blue with dk.blue buckets/ss wheels and everything power the monte carlo ss were the same price if not cheaper becasue they looked the same from 83 and up and the production numbers were way higher than bastard front ls montes..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> True but still it's considered a modern day collectors car. I think Jay Leno paid close to 25k for both of his 83 & 84 H/O just because they were all numbers matching and because he's filthy rich.


theres a couple of them for sale down here for less than 5k right now one with t-tops and the other has factory sunroof an 87 and an 86


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> ls montes were made between 86-88,parts for that year are not interchangeable with ss or cl,only a couple which dont really make or break the year of the car. so if parts are expensive for them what makes you think the car itself would be cheap..maybe when you grew up as a youngsta you saw plenty of g-bodies around running or not for cheap as low as 100 bucks back in that time/era ....we all went through it from east to west.........since your a 90s baby aka jit thats all you know about them...''theyre cheap'' well i got news for you build one and im talking about show quality not a driver and see what/how much you spend on just trim parts then ask yourself that same ol question...why theyre so expensive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qft.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

dameon said:


> gbodys king son skys the limit on what you can do with one. as for the price tag just get what you can afford. 500 bucket is just as good as 40,000 mile og ride. every case is diffrent. bottom line a huge price tag sucks but its better than not finding one for sale.
> 
> 
> i want to see a 85 cutlass front end on a 85 monte carlo


had a friend that had a regal with a cutlass front end on it, he couldn't locate a regal front end so he got a cutlass front end and it all bolted up together...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> theres a couple of them for sale down here for less than 5k right now one with t-tops and the other has factory sunroof an 87 and an 86


Gbody Olds Hurst/Olds were made in 83 & 84 only. Their were like maybe a 100 made in 88 too but that's it. There were approx 3000 for each year so that's approx only 6000 ever made plus the 100 or so for 88. That's what make them so pricey.


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> 15,000


CLEAN




Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Any one got a G-Body just like this ForSale for $5,000 come talk to me ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE




~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> *X3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT HOW MUCH AND WERE?




littlerascle59 said:


> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD AZZ CUTTY




dj kurse 1 said:


> had a friend that had a regal with a cutlass front end on it, he couldn't locate a regal front end so he got a cutlass front end and it all bolted up together...


I KNOW SUM1 DAT PUT LS FRONT CLIP ON 86 CUTTY CAME OUT KOO


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

PEPSI_559 said:


> I KNOW SUM1 DAT PUT LS FRONT CLIP ON 86 CUTTY CAME OUT KOO


theirs a guy here that did that too. I'll see if I can get a pic


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> fixt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One for sale locally for 4200


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> theirs a guy here that did that too. I'll see if I can get a pic


KOO.

I WANTED 2 PUT A EURO CAPRICE CLIP ON MY EL CAMINO BUT WON FIT


----------



## 4061chevy (Mar 14, 2012)

CRAIGLIST I SEEN BOUT 3 AND I CALLED AND THEY WERE FIRM ON THEIR PRICE


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

4061chevy said:


> LET ME EXPLAIN IM TALKING ABOUT A 87 OR 88 LUXURY SPORT MONTECARLO NOT A SS AND LIKE I SAID STOCK OR A 88 OR 87 CUTTY THOSE CARS CAME WITH THE ORIGINAL EURO FRONT THIS GUYS WANT 10,000 TO 12,000 G"S COME ON WHO EVER PAYS THAT IS A FOOL I AINT TALKING ABOUT A GRAND NATIONAL ILL PAY 20 TO 25 G'S FOR THAT EVEN SOME SS MONTE CARLOS GO FOR LESS THAN 12 G'S THATS WHAT I MEAN I NO THESE CARS ARE GETTIN HARD TO FIND IN CLEAN CONDITION BUT THEIR NOT WORTH NO 12 G'S


12k is top end ...you don't agree to that.
5k is not even close to low end, you say that's your max.
25k for a GN, you're ok with that.
You are all over the place.
From a guy who has all the above in the household for over a decade, sounds like you are just hating.
on the Euros. Just Say " You Euro owners think your the shit, If I had a GN I would be better than all of you".
Dont know you or what you own but why hate?

















Not for sale but 10K takes the Brougham home..Laughing at 5K homie..doesnt get much cleaner..all OG.Looks just like the one in poster.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

187LUXURY said:


> 12k is top end ...you don't agree to that.
> 5k is not even close to low end, you say that's your max.
> 25k for a GN, you're ok with that.
> You are all over the place.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

